# I just got out of jail



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, it was one hell of a St. Patrick's Day, that's for sure.

I hit the town with my roommate Ruben.
The bars were packed.
I no sooner pointed out the two hottest chicks in the bar, but Ruben was over there hitting on 'em.

We ended up bringing them home with us... hottub- yada yada yada...

Then this morning a girl I know (22 years old) was telling me about her boyfriend who has been slapping her around, hitting her, etc.
I told her to get in my car, that we were going to go pay him a visit.

We drive up to where he resides, and he and his buddy are in his car.
I was so jacked up from hearing her go on and on about how he treats her like such sh*t, hitting her and such, that by the time I pulled up to the car, I was in "Attack mode..." no rational thoughts going through my mind... just "Seek & Destroy."

I got out of the car, walked up to the passenger side and before I knew it, my fist slammed through the window, shattering it.
I then cocked back again, and the next target my fist hit was the guy's face... blood everywhere.
I then opened the door, grabbed the dude and threw him on the pavement.

At this point, the guy in the driver's seat was out and running down the street calling 911 on his cell phone.

Long story short, the cops cuffed and stuffed me.
I got booked and instantly released, charged with "Unlawful entry, criminal mischief and assault IV."
I go to court next week.

Lesson learned?
That all I fucked was myself.
I operated on instinct rather than rational thought, and it landed my ass in jail.

Before anybody informs me of how stupid I was to do this, save your words... I'm already aware.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

dude that sucks. but atleast your aware of your own actions and owning up to your faults. hope it goes well and you get off with a fine


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I punch some guy out on st,patricks day too lol
He bottled my friends cousin(woman) in the head...I was also in 'seek and destroy' mode, came up to him - one punch to the head and he was sleeping. My buddy sh*t himself when he seen that I didn't get kicked out lol That girl is a very nice young lady, I asked her later why did he bottle you and she said ''because I was defending my friend'' verbaly without insults to him!

sorry to hear about the charges p-man! you did the right thing though!


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Your not an idiot, I would have acted the same way other than punching the window like that lol. If one of my good "girl friends" or even guy friend told me that someone was beating em up like that I would have done the same thing if they let me. If they said they didnt want me to step in like that I wouldnt have but i would have let her/him stay with me a while and make sure shes going to be safe.

Good luck


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

P man... you crazy, hope things work out for ya


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

all i want to know is did you use the cherry trick on the the 2 chicks


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

some times lesson have to be learned the hard way. at least you learned, some people never do.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Atta boy pman


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> all i want to know is did you use the cherry trick on the the 2 chicks


same


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^^^^hahahaha x3









And let me guess, shes still with the guy!?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds logical to me and nothing outta the ordinary. No worries man just getting scrapes along the trail of life. just chalk up to might deal with better next time but know you acted as a man usually would have. Don't think your stupid..........................think your human!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i think your new friend is a bad influence on you and you should go to church more.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Didnt expect that of you Pman, i had a different image of you.

I


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how old are you?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

thePACK said:


> how old are you?


I'd say 45...

Sorry, P-man!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> i think your new friend is a bad influence on you and you should go to church more.


He's not a "New" friend, we've been buds for 13 years... used to live in Portland together.
As for "Church..." I'll pass.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Didn't expect that of you Pman.

I think there was good and bad in the situtation But you let your head go and just acted primal.

Half of me is glad that the guy got a punch in the face. What a coward. But the second half of me thinks of what else could have easily happen, you punch him in the head, he falls and cracks his skull. Bam,manslaughter. There goes your business your Doberman, your life. What if he had a gun ?

There are tons of ways to get back at people with out assault. Hell Pm me and ill give you a few ideas that were tried and worked.

The chick could have easily called the cops after he beats her, or hell, even leave him. In Canada the police usually get more " Personal " with wife beaters.

I hope at the end of all this it comes out in your favor. I also hope you learned from this too. Too much to loose man!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> how old are you?


41


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wait for it... footage of pman and friend..caught on super spy camera..:rasp:


>


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> Didnt expect that of you Pman, i had a different image of you.
> 
> I


Really?
That's interesting...
[/quote]

Don't Get me wrong, i think you are the type to do something about the situation and to confront him, but just in a more... Sophisticated way.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> i think your new friend is a bad influence on you and you should go to church more.


He's not a "New" friend, we've been buds for 13 years... used to live in Portland together.
As for "Church..." I'll pass.








[/quote]

cmoin aint nothing jesus cant fix.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

You acted like a caveman, but you got your point across. That's all that matters

Hopefully the judge lets you off easy. Good work and good luck!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Make sure the judge knows why you did what you did, and what was going through your head when you did it. Maybe even say your plan was to talk to the kid about not hitting your friend, but that you got overly wound up by the time you got there, because of listening to the girl on the way there. You want them to know that you just lost your temper, and am sorry. You dont want them thinking your a loose cannon that will do this to anyone at the drop of a hat. It will help your cause come sentencing time.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

We all make mistakes young or old. You are only human. Forgive and forget. Good luck with everything


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

It has to be shown as a passion crime, and not as pre-planned


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

at your age you should really pay people to do things like that for you, around my area a good ass kicking is only worth $100-200...

what would you have done if you slipped while "cocking" on the guy and broke your hip?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

...Jay... said:


> Make sure the judge knows why you did what you did, and what was going through your head when you did it. Maybe even say your plan was to talk to the kid about not hitting your friend, but that you got overly wound up by the time you got there, because of listening to the girl on the way there. You want them to know that you just lost your temper, and am sorry. You dont want them thinking your a loose cannon that will do this to anyone at the drop of a hat. It will help your cause come sentencing time.


That's some great advice, exactly what I would do :nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> at your age you should really pay people to do things like that for you, around my area a good ass kicking is only worth $100-200...
> 
> what would you have done if you slipped while "cocking" on the guy and broke your hip?











Times are hard, he had to save his few bucks for booze.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> at your age you should really pay people to do things like that for you, around my area a good ass kicking is only worth $100-200...
> 
> what would you have done if you slipped while "cocking" on the guy and broke your hip?


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

I probably would have done the same. WOuld have been better off if she (your friend) went to the cops first. HE would be the one getting locked up.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I didn't lose my temper.
I had no temper.
I had no emotions at the time.

Merely one objective: "Target and destroy."


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> I didn't lose my temper.
> I had no temper.
> I had no emotions at the time.
> 
> Merely one objective: "Target and destroy."


do you have an extra male chromosome?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow Man- sorry to hear about you St Patties day! I probably could have related to you back when I had tons of testosterone built up and wanted to fight anyone (im only 25). We only heard a sliver of her story so who knows- and im not for hitting chicks and what not but that’s her bad- she’s probably back over there now as you read this- you know how females are!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Another Chris brown.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Drunken bar fighting. Gross.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I didn't lose my temper.
> I had no temper.
> I had no emotions at the time.
> 
> Merely one objective: "Target and destroy."


do you have an extra male chromosome?
[/quote]

Since this is part of the exam I am studying for:

Having an extra male chromosome, XYY

1 out of 1,000 male births

Fertile

Above average height and muscle mass

Increase risk of learning disabilities

There is also a controversy over aggressive behavior

The controversy exitsts because a blood test was done in prisons, and not in the general population, and those with the XYY showed extreme signs of aggression


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Lesson learned?
> That all I fucked was myself.
> I operated on instinct rather than rational thought, and it landed my ass in jail.
> 
> Before anybody informs me of how stupid I was to do this, save your words... I'm already aware.


So, what should we comment on then?









Judge Judy would have a ball with you!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Central said:


> Drunken bar fighting. Gross.


Who was in a drunken bar fight?


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

See how rumors get started, it like the game Telephone :laugh:


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ahhh Pman your a gangster thats all ha! dont worry bro ive been in your situation many times... its best we go through these because we learn from them.

Lets just say your inner piranha came out into the wild lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

should had your "attack" dogs do it for you


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

blbig50 said:


> See how rumors get started, it like the game Telephone :laugh:


No sh*t, what an idiot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Then this morning a girl I know (22 years old) was telling me about her boyfriend who has been slapping her around, hitting her, etc.
> I told her to get in my car, that we were going to go pay him a visit.


Aww Pirahna Man...what are you doing?!?!









The whole reason bitches go out with a physically abusive guy is because they enjoy the attention and sympathy they get when they tell people about it and show them the bruises. It's similar to the Münchausen syndrome, except they rely on somebody else to create the injuries and perceived slights they need to manipulate others to give them attention. Some bitches can use it to manipulate other people to fight for them and create the chaos in their lives they seem to enjoy. Why would you fall for that?

You're not actually supposed to respond to it. Whenever some girl tells me about an abusive boyfriend, all I say is, "You teach other people how to treat you.".


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's your first mistake "Then this morning a girl I know (22 years old) was telling me"..... Why are you listening.

Second, girls just bring drama.

Third, I'm sorry to hear about the girl getting hit, but she needs to go to the police. Now you're screwed over and she's gonna go back to the boyfriend.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

You're leaving out details man.....

did you bang the two bitches from the bar?


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> You're leaving out details man.....
> 
> did you bang the two bitches from the bar?


Thats what i was gonna ask... well?

Also just wanted to say that you are a badass pman


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I f*ckin despise guys who hit girls, whether i know them or not, even if they're friends of mine, ill still give them an ass kickin. So in my eyes you did the right thing, just hope you don't get charged for it.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

So what does your lawyer say the likely sentence will be?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Over a girl, who is young enough to be your daughter, that you just met, that may have told you a big lie.

Good luck in the court system, didn't you get hooked up a while back too?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

armac said:


> Over a girl, who is young enough to be your daughter, that you just met, that may have told you a big lie.
> 
> Good luck in the court system, didn't you get hooked up a while back too?


I didn't just meet her, I've known her for awhile.
As for 'hooked up...' nah... been doing the 'single thing' for a couple months now.

Thanks everybody for the cool responses.
I'm just glad they didn't put me on the local news...
A news station showed up and filmed me being cuffed and stuffed... I don't need that kind of publicity for my businesses.
Ya know how the media fucks sh*t up... they'd probably end up delivering the story in a manner that made me look like a total hood.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

sorry to hear that pman
well you didnt do nothing wrong and i wont judge you lol
you defend honor of that girl (22 years old) and i would do the same. 
Shame on that runner , what a looser, didnt help friend just run and called the cops lol what a p*ssy

long time ago , when i came here i didnt speak english at all , my "friends" (russians)were playing tough in which i believed they are. One nice day we went to chill to Ny streets, and guess what , we were approached by italians . They start assaulting as verbally, then someone threw word fight. So lets go , i knew some selfdefence from my military school , so i stand up first. Problem was i had 10 people running at me and 5 my "friends " running away from me . I stayed with one guy ,i didnt like him but then i knew i could rely on him. We fought , we lost , 10 to 2 (no wonder) but we stayed our ground and defent our honor. since then i dont trust noone 
just my 2cents


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

hahaha That would have been a sight to see. Sucks that you chose to take that route but hey sh*t happens! A few years back my best friend called and told me her husband had just beat the living daylights out of her, I was at a baseball game (playing) and immediately left. When I got to her house she was hiding in a corner of her room with a bloody lip and a swollen eye. As I was putting her in my car with some of her stuff he pulls in the drive way with a Tim Hortons coffee in hand, rolled down his window and started screaming. Well it just so happened as I was closing the trunk of my car I spotted my baseball bat....







I also went into destroy mode and my brain just went on auto pilot. Next thing I know I am running at him bat in hand he quickly rolls up his window and locks the door of his truck! LOL Like thats gonna save ya. I smashed and bashed that truck while he was trying to reverse down the driveway. He never did call the cops and he never got his trucked fixed either cause I still see it now and again in town and it makes me chuckle everytime


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^Wow thats some GTA 4 sh*t right there wizard


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ksls said:


> hahaha That would have been a sight to see. Sucks that you chose to take that route but hey sh*t happens! A few years back my best friend called and told me her husband had just beat the living daylights out of her, I was at a baseball game (playing) and immediately left. When I got to her house she was hiding in a corner of her room with a bloody lip and a swollen eye. As I was putting her in my car with some of her stuff he pulls in the drive way with a Tim Hortons coffee in hand, rolled down his window and started screaming. Well it just so happened as I was closing the trunk of my car I spotted my baseball bat....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god woman... you're an animal!

(You single?)


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Bullsnake is absolutely right, I know this girl now who always tries to gauge my reaction when she tells me her boyfriend beats her and yada yada yada. She even posts things on facebook to inform the community on how she gets beat yet never calls the police. It's purely for the negative attention. This girls now friendless because no one wants to deal with that kind of drama. There's 1 recommendation "Break up" yet she keeps going back so now when she gets hit; in all honestly it's her own stupidity; And I know some people would see that as being insensitive but stupid people need to be made aware of their stupid behavior such as you are aware of your stupid behavior Pman. Anyone who's instant reaction to a situation like that is violence without finding all the facts is retarded.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Scooby said:


> Bullsnake is absolutely right, I know this girl now who always tries to gauge my reaction when she tells me her boyfriend beats her and yada yada yada. She even posts things on facebook to inform the community on how she gets beat yet never calls the police. It's purely for the negative attention. This girls now friendless because no one wants to deal with that kind of drama. There's 1 recommendation "Break up" yet she keeps going back so now when she gets hit; in all honestly it's her own stupidity; And I know some people would see that as being insensitive but stupid people need to be made aware of their stupid behavior such as you are aware of your stupid behavior Pman. *Anyone who's instant reaction to a situation like that is violence without finding all the facts is retarded.*


So I'm "Retarded?"









Lemme tell you something little man...
Unless you know this girl, were there, saw those fucks in the car and have lived my life, you have absolutely no right to judge my behavior.

I suspect that you are much like the spineless guy running down the street calling 911.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Bullsnake is absolutely right, I know this girl now who always tries to gauge my reaction when she tells me her boyfriend beats her and yada yada yada. She even posts things on facebook to inform the community on how she gets beat yet never calls the police. It's purely for the negative attention. This girls now friendless because no one wants to deal with that kind of drama. There's 1 recommendation "Break up" yet she keeps going back so now when she gets hit; in all honestly it's her own stupidity; And I know some people would see that as being insensitive but stupid people need to be made aware of their stupid behavior such as you are aware of your stupid behavior Pman. *Anyone who's instant reaction to a situation like that is violence without finding all the facts is retarded.*


So I'm "Retarded?"









Lemme tell you something little man...
Unless you know this girl, were there, saw those fucks in the car and have lived my life, you have absolutely no right to judge my behavior.

I suspect that you are much like the spineless guy running down the street calling 911.
[/quote]

Your actions were retarded yeah... Haha I'm spineless? If you don't want people posting their opinions online then don't post your story of being duped by a 22 year old little girl.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Scooby said:


> Bullsnake is absolutely right, I know this girl now who always tries to gauge my reaction when she tells me her boyfriend beats her and yada yada yada. She even posts things on facebook to inform the community on how she gets beat yet never calls the police. It's purely for the negative attention. This girls now friendless because no one wants to deal with that kind of drama. There's 1 recommendation "Break up" yet she keeps going back so now when she gets hit; in all honestly it's her own stupidity; And I know some people would see that as being insensitive but stupid people need to be made aware of their stupid behavior such as you are aware of your stupid behavior Pman. *Anyone who's instant reaction to a situation like that is violence without finding all the facts is retarded.*


So I'm "Retarded?"









Lemme tell you something little man...
Unless you know this girl, were there, saw those fucks in the car and have lived my life, you have absolutely no right to judge my behavior.

I suspect that you are much like the spineless guy running down the street calling 911.
[/quote]

Your actions were retarded yeah... Haha I'm spineless? If you don't want people posting their opinions online then don't post your story of being duped by a 22 year old little girl.
[/quote]

You didn't say my "Actions were retarded," you said "Anyone who's instant reaction to a situation like that is violence without finding all the facts is retarded."

Secondly, I didn't say you were spineless, I said that I "Suspect that you are much like the spineless guy running down the street."

Thirdly, how are you so sure my friend was duping me?

You sure seem to think you know a whole lot about the situation that took place here yesterday.
Uncanny for somebody that was nowhere around.

p.s. Nevermind, I just looked at your profile and saw your pic.
It all makes sense now.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Bullsnake is absolutely right, I know this girl now who always tries to gauge my reaction when she tells me her boyfriend beats her and yada yada yada. She even posts things on facebook to inform the community on how she gets beat yet never calls the police. It's purely for the negative attention. This girls now friendless because no one wants to deal with that kind of drama. There's 1 recommendation "Break up" yet she keeps going back so now when she gets hit; in all honestly it's her own stupidity; And I know some people would see that as being insensitive but stupid people need to be made aware of their stupid behavior such as you are aware of your stupid behavior Pman. *Anyone who's instant reaction to a situation like that is violence without finding all the facts is retarded.*


So I'm "Retarded?"









Lemme tell you something little man...
Unless you know this girl, were there, saw those fucks in the car and have lived my life, you have absolutely no right to judge my behavior.

I suspect that you are much like the spineless guy running down the street calling 911.
[/quote]

Your actions were retarded yeah... Haha I'm spineless? If you don't want people posting their opinions online then don't post your story of being duped by a 22 year old little girl.
[/quote]

You didn't say my "Actions were retarded," you said "Anyone who's instant reaction to a situation like that is violence without finding all the facts is retarded."

Secondly, I didn't say you were spineless, I said that I "Suspect that you are much like the spineless guy running down the street."

Thirdly, how are you so sure my friend was duping me?

You sure seem to think you know a whole lot about the situation that took place here yesterday.
Uncanny for somebody that was nowhere around.

p.s. Nevermind, I just looked at your profile and saw your pic.
It all makes sense now.








[/quote]

So I see were going on technicalities here, Your in your 40's going to attack a younger man for hitting his 22 year old girlfriend. Huge maturity factors here. Clearly someone's going through a midlife crisis trying to prove their worth in this world. 22 year old girls are immature and anyone who doesn't see that and instinctively believes everything they say most definitely is retarded lol. Look man I'm done on this topic I actually came online to get some idea's of what to stock my 10gal with. But then I got suckered into reading your story of idiocy and voiced an opinion... My Bad! haha


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Over a girl, who is young enough to be your daughter, that you just met, that may have told you a big lie.
> 
> Good luck in the court system, didn't you get hooked up a while back too?


I didn't just meet her, I've known her for awhile.
As for 'hooked up...' nah... been doing the 'single thing' for a couple months now.

Thanks everybody for the cool responses.
I'm just glad they didn't put me on the local news...
A news station showed up and filmed me being cuffed and stuffed... I don't need that kind of publicity for my businesses.
Ya know how the media fucks sh*t up... *they'd probably end up delivering the story in a manner that made me look like a total hood.*[/quote]

P-Man just wants to do hood rat things with his friends!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Of course it was just a matter of time for this thread to turn into a bashing.

So... 'let it fly.'


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Of course it was just a matter of time for this thread to turn into a bashing.
> 
> So... 'let it fly.'


I wasnt bashing lol, if you missed it, its from a threak, i think "dumb Kid", funny video.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nah dude, I really wasn't referring to you.

Anywho... this thread is worn out IMO anyway.
Like I said earlier, I appreciate the responses.
I just spoke with the arresting officer- he is very cool... was very supportive and has written things in my favor on the report.
He put it down as a "Misdemeanor," so I'll probably get off with probation and maybe a little community service.

It's been interesting seeing the different responses here.
Some people make such a big thing out of nothing.
So I pummeled a guy who deserved it.
And I'll pay a bit of a price.
To be honest, I could really give a sh*t.
Small potatoes.
On to the next line of business!

Do I feel bad or even regret what I did?
A little bit... but not enough to ruin my day over it.
Life is not something to be taken so seriously.
Ya react the way ya do to situations and that's that.

Y'all can carry on in this thread, I'm done.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

i support what you did 
i would do the same
who the f*ck can attack a helpless woman?? only sissy 
i would knock the sh*t out of guy


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

So, I don't get it, is there a connection between the first part and second part of the story ?

Meaning - do the chicks you picked up on St. Patty's day and took home have anything to do with the 22 year old chick or you just wanted to brag ?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> So, I don't get it, is there a connection between the first part and second part of the story ?
> 
> Meaning - do the chicks you picked up on St. Patty's day and took home have anything to do with the 22 year old chick or you just wanted to brag ?:laugh:


no they don't..just trying to tell you he got some before he went on crazy mode.. 
or that he didn't get any and blue-balls turned him into a rage machine :laugh:


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

sh*t dude, that sucks. At least its only a assault 4 and is not a felony. You will get a plea bargain. I am sure they will drop all charges but the assualt 4. I had assualt 2 which is a felony and in Oregon its a measure 11 crime which you have to do 5years 10 months no matter the case. Along with multiple other felonies and mis-D's and they plead me out at assault 4/ Disordely Conduct... time served, sh*t load of community service and a lot of money but at least I got off the hook for the big one. So dont hurry to have a speedy trial or anything, Oregon has no money to take small cases to court they will plea you out, Iam sure...my lawyer dragged our case on and on. I know what you mean about the media. They screwed me and blew mines out of porpotion. I had a million dollar bail which was for a flight risk becuase I was not a Oregonian, so there was no way I was bailing out. f*ck the media, they always get it twsited and over do it. take care bud and keep the head up...

p.s fuk woman beaters


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

I think that would have been awsome to see. Real life Grand Theft Auto stuff goin on









That guys friend was too scared to even help his buddy out lmao. He just ran off!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i call bs, post the police report


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Boobah said:


> i call bs, post the police report


I cannot believe you would question our Pman, he may have to come and beat you up.

Save your car windows, either get out of the car or just roll the windows down, You will receive your thrashing but you car will remain intact.

Good advice.

You may already be "targeted to be destroyed"


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

armac said:


> i call bs, post the police report


I cannot believe you would question our Pman, he may have to come and beat you up.

Save your car windows, either get out of the car or just roll the windows down, You will receive your thrashing but you car will remain intact.

Good advice.

You may already be "targeted to be destroyed"








[/quote]

yeah....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> i call bs, post the police report


I call bs until pics of all three girls are posted.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wizardslovak said:


> i support what you did
> i would do the same
> who the f*ck can attack a helpless woman?? only sissy
> i would knock the sh*t out of guy


you are just as dumb as p man


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

thePACK said:


> So, I don't get it, is there a connection between the first part and second part of the story ?
> 
> Meaning - do the chicks you picked up on St. Patty's day and took home have anything to do with the 22 year old chick or you just wanted to brag ?:laugh:


no they don't..just trying to tell you he got some before he went on crazy mode.. 
*or that he didn't get any and blue-balls turned him into a rage machine*:laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

blbig50 said:


> I didn't lose my temper.
> I had no temper.
> I had no emotions at the time.
> 
> Merely one objective: "Target and destroy."


do you have an extra male chromosome?
[/quote]

Since this is part of the exam I am studying for:

Having an extra male chromosome, XYY

1 out of 1,000 male births

Fertile

Above average height and muscle mass

Increase risk of learning disabilities

There is also a controversy over aggressive behavior

The controversy exitsts because a blood test was done in prisons, and not in the general population, and those with the XYY showed extreme signs of aggression
[/quote]

thanks for ruining a fairly tactful question.

/still waiting for p mans response


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

ICEE said:


> i support what you did
> i would do the same
> who the f*ck can attack a helpless woman?? only sissy
> i would knock the sh*t out of guy


you are just as dumb as p man
[/quote]
tell me that you would just look at girl which is beaten to half dead by her bf and do nothing???


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Unless you're in a warzone, rational thinking is always the way to go. I can't count how many times I was on the verge of roadrage and ready to "assault" the other driver, but rational thinking has always saved my ass.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Well, it was one hell of a St. Patrick's Day, that's for sure.
> 
> I hit the town with my roommate Ruben.
> The bars were packed.
> ...


sorry dude, im currently facing some assault charges of my own.....i didnt touch anyone, but somehow i assaulted them, im looking forward to anger management


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Feefa said:


> P man... you crazy, hope things work out for ya


Good luck buddy.
But your friend should not be with the dude anymore if he abuses her. Women can be stupid when it comes to sticking around in bad situations.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I didn't lose my temper.
> I had no temper.
> I had no emotions at the time.
> 
> Merely one objective: "Target and destroy."


do you have an extra male chromosome?
[/quote]

Since this is part of the exam I am studying for:

Having an extra male chromosome, XYY

1 out of 1,000 male births

Fertile

Above average height and muscle mass

Increase risk of learning disabilities

There is also a controversy over aggressive behavior

The controversy exitsts because a blood test was done in prisons, and not in the general population, and those with the XYY showed extreme signs of aggression
[/quote]

thanks for ruining a fairly tactful question.

/still waiting for p mans response
[/quote]

Sorry, I was in study mode


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wizardslovak said:


> i support what you did
> i would do the same
> who the f*ck can attack a helpless woman?? only sissy
> i would knock the sh*t out of guy


you are just as dumb as p man
[/quote]
tell me that you would just look at girl which is beaten to half dead by her bf and do nothing???
[/quote]

OK ill tell you.

I would just look at the half dead girl, and tell her to gtfo.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

We've got a classy guy right here...


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

What do you tell a girl with two black eyes? Nothing that hasn’t been said to her twice. Harsh but there is some truth in that stupid joke! Again ive never put my hands on a female- never came close- but I know that a few have wanted me to!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Dear Piranha_Man

You are pretty cool.

Banging girls half your age, beating up p*ssy ass motherfuckers who beat on women, training attack dogs and sh*t, then cleaning the sh*t out of ducts and whatnot during the day.

I like you.

- G23.40SW


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

G23.40SW said:


> Dear Piranha_Man
> 
> You are pretty cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

dude assault is crap.jail for 2 days.whoop de sh*t.prolly not even that.NTA to get the 2 days.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sorry i didnt get in here earlier.

Pman. i know ppl have said it, but at least you are intelligent enough to realize your fault. most peoples biggest downfall is their inability to admit that they were wrong or out of line.

ive learned my lesson from acting on instinct, and since then i have had to learn to control everything. now it is to the point that it is almost a negative with me. someone REALLY has to push my buttons to get me to go off. now i'm the "calm" one out of the group who noone every suspects to do anything. the bottom line is that most time its not worth risking your freedom for things. for instance, someone calls you a c**t...some ppl start acting all tough and start a fight, when the smart thing to do is laugh and back down.

that is what's wrong with a lot of the younger people these days (obviously not talking about Pman :rasp: ) are way to quick to start a fight. what the f*ck is the point?

Pman...with you i can understand your fury. i have been in the same position with one of my gf's best friends (and one of my best friends) who had a boyfriend who was PSYCHO. i envy the fact that you had the cojones to go Steven Seagal on them, but i respect your outlook after the event even more.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> Dear Piranha_Man
> 
> You are pretty cool.
> 
> ...












hope you do get out of this sh*t

next time you wanna go a beat up someone. wait untill the opertune moment then get him. not just in blind rage. put thought behind your madness. then you can become like the local Don.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

wizardslovak said:


> Dear Piranha_Man
> 
> You are pretty cool.
> 
> ...


Dear G23.40SW,

That was gold!

- b_ack51


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

G23.40SW said:


> Dear Piranha_Man
> 
> You are pretty cool.
> 
> ...


bravo!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i had a run in like this many many times. It only sucks when you get cought. I did in 2006. I fought three guys who attacked me after a night at a bar. They got the shitty end of the deal real fast. I fought a case in O.C cali for almost a year. Charged with two counts of aggravated assault and assault with a deadly weapon for kicking one man while he was down. I got a 4 year prison term as a "Deal". i fought and fought and only spent 30 days in county before bailing out and then 98 days after i signed another deal. I have a suspended sentence hanging over my head. if i get into any troube i have to do the four years. i do random drug testing twice a month and also make payments over $200 every month. any time a cop runs my ID its a big deal. they freak out, put me in cuffs and have there fun with my car, friends, family and do anything they want. i have a strike and a felony on my record. I signed for battery with serious injury.

Good luck.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

badforthesport said:


> i had a run in like this many many times. It only sucks when you get cought. I did in 2006. I fought three guys who attacked me after a night at a bar. They got the shitty end of the deal real fast. I fought a case in O.C cali for almost a year. Charged with two counts of aggravated assault and assault with a deadly weapon for kicking one man while he was down. I got a 4 year prison term as a "Deal". i fought and fought and only spent 30 days in county before bailing out and then 98 days after i signed another deal. I have a suspended sentence hanging over my head. if i get into any troube i have to do the four years. i do random drug testing twice a month and also make payments over $200 every month. any time a cop runs my ID its a big deal. they freak out, put me in cuffs and have there fun with my car, friends, family and do anything they want. i have a strike and a felony on my record. I signed for battery with serious injury.
> 
> Good luck.


see that sounds genuine- you left out the part where you railed 3 18 yo girls the day before


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Boobah said:


> i had a run in like this many many times. It only sucks when you get cought. I did in 2006. I fought three guys who attacked me after a night at a bar. They got the shitty end of the deal real fast. I fought a case in O.C cali for almost a year. Charged with two counts of aggravated assault and assault with a deadly weapon for kicking one man while he was down. I got a 4 year prison term as a "Deal". i fought and fought and only spent 30 days in county before bailing out and then 98 days after i signed another deal. I have a suspended sentence hanging over my head. if i get into any troube i have to do the four years. i do random drug testing twice a month and also make payments over $200 every month. any time a cop runs my ID its a big deal. they freak out, put me in cuffs and have there fun with my car, friends, family and do anything they want. i have a strike and a felony on my record. I signed for battery with serious injury.
> 
> Good luck.


see that sounds genuine- you left out the part where you railed 3 18 yo girls the day before
[/quote]


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Retitled to: "I just got out of FAIL."

Oh snap

pwned

Insert other unpopular catch phrases here.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=176317&hl=

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=176372&hl=


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I said I was done with this thread, but after noticing how much ignorance has been distributed throughout, I felt compelled to duck in and answer the ignorant little questions. After which I will have the thread closed.

So, with no further adu...



Jewelz said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=176317&hl=
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=176372&hl=


Yep, I've been cuffed & stuffed more times than I can shake a stick at.
Proud of it?
Nope.
Ashamed of it?
Nope.

It is what it is.
I lead a pretty darn successful life regardless.
I'd much rather be a bit of a 'rebel' and pay the piss-annie consequences now and then than to be some stuffed shirt mousy man.
Besides, it's usually the real losers like you that find nothing better to do than to point out where others f*ck up.

Leave it to ol' Armac to pull up past threads...







!!!

God you're a funny little man Armac!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Closed by request


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i re-opened this thread..look p-man you posted this thread to let us know what occurred..what did you expect nothing but positive remarks?..got to take the good with the bad....i really like to see the outcome of this..lets keep this thread civil and keep us updated on the situation..


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Im going to laugh if AKSkirmish closes this again.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

well pman likes the attention, so keeping the thread open will let it serve its purpose. 
the bashers will bash, the jokesters will joke and the sympathetic will sympathise, so its a win-win. its piranha fury 1 on 1.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=176317&hl=
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=176372&hl=


Yep, I've been cuffed & stuffed more times than I can shake a stick at.
Proud of it?
Nope.
Ashamed of it?
Nope.

It is what it is.
I lead a pretty darn successful life regardless.
I'd much rather be a bit of a 'rebel' and pay the piss-annie consequences now and then than to be some stuffed shirt mousy man.
Besides, it's usually the real losers like you that find nothing better to do than to point out where others f*ck up.

Leave it to ol' Armac to pull up past threads...







!!!

God you're a funny little man Armac!








[/quote]

I call HOF thread!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Belongs in the Hall of Shame, just like pman.









Just stirring the pot.

(I added the smilie cause pman adds a smilie at the end of every rebuttal, but mine is more appropriate)


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I hope im still sharing my wild storys over the internet when im 41!

Pman is the chuck norris of Pfury!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, you are all just jealous that Pmans St Patrick's day was more exciting then your St Patrick's day.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> Im going to laugh if AKSkirmish closes this again.


Wont be none of that happening again......

I fail sometimes


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm sorry. I didn't read the entire thing. Did you even know this chick before the incident? If you did then it's OK, but if you just met her and KO'd her X, then that was pretty gay. Good luck with the system. They would probably "F U" here.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

^ see post #51


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> Im going to laugh if AKSkirmish closes this again.


Wont be none of that happening again......

I fail sometimes








[/quote]

God you're easily manipulated AK!









I ask you to close it, so you do.
Then you PM me, telling me that "Closing the thread was long overdue."
Then... another moderator goes over your head and reopens it, and you agree with that.

Dude. 
Seriously, reach down and grab your balls. (If you have any that is...).


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Piranha_man said:


> well pman likes the attention, so keeping the thread open will let it serve its purpose.
> the bashers will bash, the jokesters will joke and the sympathetic will sympathise, so its a win-win. its piranha fury 1 on 1.


P-man likes the attention?
Then why did P-man request to have it closed?

My god, some of you little people really need lives, ya know it?
So I kicked somebody's ass who deserved it.
Get the f*ck over it already.
[/quote]

You know how many people I've kicked the sh*t out over the past year that deserved it and I havent posted about, probably around a dozen.

That's people's problem with this thread. sh*t like this happens all the time and they dont go running to p-fury to talk about it.

Thats it.....

Case closed. I request this thread closed. haha.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

TheWayThingsR said:


> well pman likes the attention, so keeping the thread open will let it serve its purpose.
> the bashers will bash, the jokesters will joke and the sympathetic will sympathise, so its a win-win. its piranha fury 1 on 1.


P-man likes the attention?
Then why did P-man request to have it closed?

My god, some of you little people really need lives, ya know it?
So I kicked somebody's ass who deserved it.
Get the f*ck over it already.
[/quote]

You know how many people I've kicked the sh*t out over the past year that deserved it and I havent posted about, probably around a dozen.

That's people's problem with this thread. sh*t like this happens all the time and they dont go running to p-fury to talk about it.

Thats it.....

*Case closed. I request this thread closed. haha.*
[/quote]

Oh, I'm sure AK will come running to close it again, then it will be reopened... then AK will suck up and admit that he's an idiot... and round and round.

As for not posting it? Why not? It was a bizarre occurance.
Hell, we post about getting a new TV set, what our favorite beer is, even sh*t like "I'm leaving the house..."









Anywho... all the attention this thread is getting only shows how much of an interest something like this draws.
On a typical morning, a morning after which I hadn't drank upteen shots of hard liquor and several beers, I'm sure I would have been in my right mind enough to not do something so stupid. (Yeah, I admitted it was stupid in the original post.)

So really, after doing a stupid 'semi-still-drunk' behavior that was admittedly stupid, and getting the flaming that followed... really is quite funny IMO.

So please continue... "P-man is a dumbass!"








Wasn't the first dumbass thing I've done after drinking myself into a stupor, nor will it likely be the last.

Continue the flaming... it's quite entertaining.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

If you'd of been smart you would have taken "Farina" for a walk by this guys place and "accidentally" let go of the leash...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bottom line:

Anybody here who claims that they would sit there and listen to their friend tell them about how their boyfriend gets drunk and beats/slaps her around and wouldn't confront the guy is IMO a complete chickenshit p*ssy-ass piece of sh*t.

I drove up, saw 2 guys in the car and attacked.
I smashed their car window, destroyed the guy's nose, pulled him out of the car and tossed him onto the pavement like a ragdoll.

Ya don't like it?
Here's a quarter, go call somebody who gives a flyin' f*ck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Bottom line:
> 
> Anybody here who claims that they would sit there and listen to their friend tell them about how their boyfriend gets drunk and beats/slaps her around and wouldn't confront the guy is IMO a complete chickenshit p*ssy-ass piece of sh*t.


I disagree.

This is a person the girl makes a conscious decision to go home to and f*ck every day of the week.
If they don't like the way their signifigant other treats them, it's incumbant upon them to move on with their life and find somebody who will treat them with the the respect they believe they deserve.

Children and animals need protection. Adults live by the decisions they make.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> Im going to laugh if AKSkirmish closes this again.


Wont be none of that happening again......

I fail sometimes








[/quote]

God you're easily manipulated AK!









I ask you to close it, so you do.
Then you PM me, telling me that "Closing the thread was long overdue."
Then... another moderator goes over your head and reopens it, and you agree with that.

Dude. 
Seriously, reach down and grab your balls. (If you have any that is...)
[/quote]


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> i call bs, post the police report


Surely you're kidding.
"B.S.?"









Yeah man... right.
I'm so bored that I make sh*t like this up for entertainment.
God some of you people must lead boring, uneventful lives!

[/quote]

i'll call BS again

yeah, i think you made this sh*t up- judging from your previous posts it's not too far fetched so thats why I said post the police report and make everyone see the truth

and quit deflecting towards AK, this threads about making fun of you. Besides, AKS doesn't have the massive balls to go to ThePack's house and punch out his window


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Boobah said:


> i call bs, post the police report


Surely you're kidding.
"B.S.?"









Yeah man... right.
I'm so bored that I make sh*t like this up for entertainment.
God some of you people must lead boring, uneventful lives!

[/quote]

i'll call BS again

yeah, i think you made this sh*t up- judging from your previous posts it's not too far fetched so thats why I said post the police report and make everyone see the truth

and quit deflecting towards AK, this threads about making fun of you. Besides, AKS doesn't have the massive balls to go to ThePack's house and punch out his window
[/quote]

No worries-
I just wont dedicate the time it takes to go back and point out all his contridicting stuff in this thread-
People that read it can see who the real idiot is....

He manages this sh*t in a pattern-Everytime this tool gets around the "sauce"-We gets threads/fights(with me of course) just like this---The past dont lie-And he has a track record of this garbage.....


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I am waiting for the "I was drunk when I posted all this, I do not remember a thing guys"

He always comes up with that one, just an alcohol abusing loser...........


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

armac said:


> I am waiting for the "I was drunk when I posted all this, I do not remember a thing guys"
> 
> He always comes up with that one, just an alcohol abusing loser...........


Hell-

For once we agree

Cheers Armac


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok...now that everyone has had the opportunity to reply...I will close this.

The reason it was reopened in the first place...is the same reason we dont allow people to close their own threads. We dont want people tearing into other membrs when it suites them....and then closing the thread so people do not have the opportunity to respond. That is when we get 10 closed threads about the same stupid topic.

So now that people have had the chance to respond back and forth with their verbal vomit...I am closing this.


----------

